# New radiator ,thermostat and all hoses, clamps replaced



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Just did a complete cooling system redo on my 01 Altima. One thing I found
was that my car has a temp sensor that sits on the upper radiator
hose housing. (see pics ) this is not shown in any manuals I have. 
The device looks very similar to the one mounted in the intake manifold but
this one is up front. I purchased the part from Rock Auto. $9.00 ~ 

Everything went well as far as the replacement of all the parts no issues or leaks.
Lots of corrosion on everything internal. Did a chemical flush. 

Cooling system and the A/c working much better. To some extent they must be tied together.


----------

